# I cant get rid of fungus!!!



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

So about 2 weeks ago I noticed one of my bosemani rainbows had white tufts of fungus on its lip. Then a couple days later one of my rummy nose has it on its fin. I went through a whole bottle of pimafix and its still there. It's driving me crazy. Anybody have any ideas or suggestions? I don't know what to do.:-(


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Try some extra water changes. That always seemed to clear my Boes up. They like really clean water.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Try some extra water changes. That always seemed to clear my Boes up. They like really clean water.


I keep the water clean. I do 40-50% a week. Water parameters are good. Not overstocked.:-?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Water parameters are good? What does this mean? You will need to answer the questions at the tropical fish diseases section you posted under where it says.. Please read Before Posting.
These questions are designed to help those who could possibly help you.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Try daily water changes for a while.
Sometimes daily water changes can do wonders. Unfortunately, my boes came down with a very bad case. I had to make a switch to Maracyn and Maracyn-Two for treatment and I see some improvement.
Also, it is probable a bacterial infection and not a fungus.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Try daily water changes for a while.
> Sometimes daily water changes can do wonders. Unfortunately, my boes came down with a very bad case. I had to make a switch to Maracyn and Maracyn-Two for treatment and I see some improvement.
> Also, it is probable a bacterial infection and not a fungus.


I try to stay away from daily water changes. I read a study about daily water changes compared to weekly changes. Turns out that daily water changes are actually worse for the fish because the daily water changes leave you with overall more bad stuff in the aquarium. Trust me weekly is the way to go.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

1077 said:


> Water parameters are good? What does this mean? You will need to answer the questions at the tropical fish diseases section you posted under where it says.. Please read Before Posting.
> These questions are designed to help those who could possibly help you.


No offense but I know what my parameters should be for the fish i keep, hence me saying parameters good.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 55
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water? freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up? a little over a year
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 4x bosemani rainbows, 7x rummynose tetra, 1x signifer rainbow, 1x whiptail pleco and 1x candy striped pleco.
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? yes
6. What temperature is the tank water currently? 76F
7. What make/model filter are you using?Emporer 400, aqueon 55, and powerhead with sponge.
8. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? a little in the morning
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? every thursday 40-50%
11. How often do you perform water changes? weekly
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? twice daily. flakes and frozen foods.
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?2x 15 watt Flora Sun flourescents. 12 hours.
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? white fungus looking stuff on mouth of bosemani and on fin of rummynose.
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. ph-6.8, am- 0, nitrite-0, nitrate- 10
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? API liquid.
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?oh i dont know maybe 3 months ago, seemed good, active healthy looking, still have this fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Try Maracyn/Maracyn 2 treatment or try Furan 2. I've used Furan 2 before and that cleared up my Boes but it can be stubborn. As Twistermom said most of what we think is fungal is actually bacterial. The Boes seem to be rather susceptible to this "white lip".

I'm curious what study was it that said frequent water changes were worse than weekly? I think an extra water change or 2 per week to clear this up would really help, but that's just me.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yupp looks bacterial. I know true fungus and columnaris are hard to distinguish, but for future reference, always treat for columnaris first: It's ten times more common than true fungus and kills way quicker. If you treat 'white fuzz' with an antibiotic, and it doesn't work then you can rule out columnaris and treat with a fungicide. But if you do the reverse, by the time you rule fungus out your fish may already be dead!

You will also want to keep your water quite clean but don't crank the heat like you would with, say, a parasite because it will only encourage bacterial growth.

The Maracyn/Maracyn 2 combo should totally knock 'em dead. Definitely a safe route to go with columnaris!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

zombiefish610 said:


> I try to stay away from daily water changes. I read a study about daily water changes compared to weekly changes. Turns out that daily water changes are actually worse for the fish because the daily water changes leave you with overall more bad stuff in the aquarium. Trust me weekly is the way to go.


Out of curiosity, what bad stuff does daily water changes add to the tank?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hey previous talk aside if you wanna try something really good for your fish with many different illness' use a product called clout its wonderful


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Try Maracyn/Maracyn 2 treatment or try Furan 2. I've used Furan 2 before and that cleared up my Boes but it can be stubborn. As Twistermom said most of what we think is fungal is actually bacterial. The Boes seem to be rather susceptible to this "white lip".
> 
> I'm curious what study was it that said frequent water changes were worse than weekly? I think an extra water change or 2 per week to clear this up would really help, but that's just me.


 
The information about water changes I found in Tropical Fish Hobbyist (Nov. 09 Issue). The article is called Time For A Change: A Mathematical Investigation Of Water Changes. It really makes alot of sense. I'm gonna try to scan the article and post it here.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Out of curiosity, what bad stuff does daily water changes add to the tank?


By this I mean the waste that's left behind in frequent small changes. I'll be posting a article about it. Check back.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had a few fish sick over the years, that I have seen cured by doing daily 50% water changes.
When it comes to disease, water changes are not always enough to cure the problem. I always like to try it first, before putting the fish through the stress of meds.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would urge all to read this article paying close attention to the paragraph ..(stability revisited) Sudden changes in water chemistry with large water changes can, and does ,affect fishes osmoregulatory functions. Is why frequent small water changes are less stressful for fish and water doesn't get a chance to deteriorate. In my expierience,there are fish that are sensitive to sudden changes such as that from large infrequent water changes and it is why I practice and preach frequent small water changes.
If one adds gravel vaccuming a different area of the tanks bottom with each water change or every other water change,, then much of the crud that contributes to total dissolved solids or crud,can be kept to a minimum and this along with the frequent small water changes will keep the tank cleaner. Clean water will always result with healthier fish. Not overfeeding the fish ,and not overstocking ,will also result in less crud which =cleaner water.
Ideally, in my view,, we would perform 20 to 25 percent water changes three times a week, or two 25 percent water changes ,with one 50 percent water change on the weekend. I believe all fish would benefit from it. IMHO.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Fungus or Not?*

Hello every one.. I have been reading this thread and found it very interesting.....
I personally do a water change every week.. just another weekly regament 
I am however SHOCKED.....
I looked into our 75 gallon community tank last night.. watched our fish and to my 
surprise.. our POCCO, ( his nick name )
has what appears to be fungus on his lip.
So it took 20 min of chasing to get him into the net and then into the Quarentine tank.
were I had already raised the temp to 80 degrees once in I waited about an hour with the lights off
to add the ( API fungus cure ) Turned the WATER GREEN immediately but he is content and 
doing ok .. I would say with very little stress... so I have added a pic and let me know 
what you all think about it.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

FYI, temp should be lowered, if possible, with fungal/bacterial infection.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Explain Please*

OK good to know...... but please explain why.... I am not saying that I dont believe you ...
but when you tell some one something like that It would be good to Explain why it should be that 
way... so as I can learn ....
thanks 
Ron


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Teammmiur, looking at the picture, I can not tell for sure what is going on. cerianthus is correct, there are bacterial infections that thrive in warmer water.

Not saying your problem is columnaris, this is just an example.....

*Columnaris (Flexibacter columnaris)*
*Synonyms:*
Cotton-wool, Mouth Fungus, Flexibacter

*Symptoms:*
White mouth with tiny filaments, white areas near edge of scales, clamped fins, fins start to rot in the later stage, fish struggles and sways near the surface

*Causes:*
This is bacterial infection which is very common in the aquaria and is very contagious. Immediate action is needed to contain it before it spreads to other fish.

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics, Sera Baktopur, Binox, Maracyn I & II, Kanacyn, Terramycin, Acriflavine, Furan, Copper Sulfate

_Flexibacter columnaris_ thrives very well in warm waters therefore it is necessary to gradually lower the temperature to prevent it from progressing.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Teammuir1 said:


> OK good to know...... but please explain why.... I am not saying that I dont believe you ...
> but when you tell some one something like that It would be good to Explain why it should be that
> way... so as I can learn ....
> thanks
> Ron


Anytime certain parasitic infestation occur such as Ich, a heat treatment is one of the options.

Fungus/bacteria will proliferate/multiply/progress much faster in warmer than in cooler temperature. 

Dept of Enviromental Protection in NYC is out on the street at various locations more often during Summer time to perform random testing of water supply for pathogens and when more pathogens are found, they take appropriate action to combat the issues by increasing chemical addtitives or by adding/using alternative chemical such as chloaminr than simple chlorine or even make public announcement to boil the water before use.

And of course, you not gonna cook the eniire tank to a point where nothing can survive, lol!.

Think of this way, food will spoil (fungus/bacteria) lot faster in room temp than in the refrigerator unless room is cooler/colder than refrigerator.

Whatever you do,* do not* increase/decrease temp too fast.

As far as injury/infection, I can not tell for sure from the pic.

Make sure the water is up to par before adding med, if you desire. Although pic provided by other member is good pic showing symptom, but it may or it may not be that disease.
It could be simple injury which can advance to such.

Like I said, check the water first before taking action.


Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Thanks a LOT !!!*

I have put him in the quarintine tank with the second day of threatment and already his mouth is 
looking better....
so quick action just might have been the trick here.. along with medication of course....
I want to thank you all for the great information... I have learned so much.. and thats what 
I was honestly after... for some one to just tell you to this... is ok ... but to teach that 
person this is WHY you should do this is a much better learning experience .... Thanks for that..

Ron


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to hear the fish is showing improvement!


----------

